# Da Big Five-Oh



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

The day I've been dreading for quite some time is (hopefully) coming in early July. The Big One, the "get-off-my-lawn-you-young-whippersnapper" divide-by-ten birthday. Or as a friend called his, "...and that's the end of the first half."

So, what to celebrate with? I know the Scotch I'm going to have but I don't think I have a see-gar of appropriate significance to mark the occasion. My best sticks are three Espys from 2009, a few Trinidad Robusto-Extras from 2010, a fiver of 2009 Sir Winstons and couple of 2008 Lusitanias. All great cigars and worthy of special occasions, but I'm thinking for this one, I'd like to maybe go a bit of an extra mile (weather and finances permitting, and sadly neither is looking too hot this year).

Any thoughts on what may be available or worthwhile for a quick pickup?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I bet you could find a 
Gran Reserva !!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

50 is just a number at almost 52 most people think i am 35 so enjoy your birthday my brother!:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
I have two girlfriends one is in fact 35 the other 37 enjoy life!
Go with a CORO best regular production stick your gonna find!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

08 Lusi, all day long! I just hit the half-century mark myself. I had a double banded Mag 46 that was out of this world!

What scotch?


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats. The '08 lusi's are smoking wonderfully right now.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, I have a box of regular-production 2009 Mag 46s that I dip into once every couple of weeks and they are absolutely wonderful. I'm probably going to order another box later this fall, in fact. 

I've never had a successful CoRo, however. I bought one a few years ago up in Montreal and when I tried to smoke it last summer it was completely plugged--and got the 10# sledgehammer treatment along with a good sampling of words that rhyme with "truck."

My thinking is to have a Lusi or a Sir Winnie to celebrate the Nation's birthday then the next day, whatever I settle on for my own b'day. I do like the GR suggestion 

I've got a single BBF supposedly from 2001 in there too that I just remembered. Hmmm. Choices, choices, choices


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

My
Celebratory cigars
are
Sir Winston
Esplendido
Lusi
VR DA


IMHO the best cigars on the planet...if you have time
Everything else is just a good substitute.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> My
> Celebratory cigars
> are
> Sir Winston
> ...


Do you have a direct link to my brain?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> Do you have a direct link to my brain?


I might, cause I can tell you that you are going to love the 898 UV...


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

asmartbull said:


> I might, cause I can tell you that you are going to love the 898 UV...


They are special, aren't they!

To the OP, I've passed that milestone myself, and things just get better. I could have a couple girlfriends like Tony, but my wife assures me that no matter how big I am, everyone sleeps.

Hard to beat a Sir Winston.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

At my age, I need two girlfriends, at the same time. That way when I fall asleep, they have someone to talk to 


** Credit to Rodney Dangerfield, RIP


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats on the big Five-oh. I will be celebrating the Four-oh this June. I must have known this day was coming because I do believe I have an 08 Lusi buried in the bottom of the humidor.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*You young whipper snapper:whip:.......get off of my lawn and up on the porch*.:spit:
*Turn the big 56 myself on Mon....:cheeky:
Plan on digging deep into the depths of a dark cedar palace and just surprising myself with whatever I've forgotten about.
Happy B-Day Brother arty:
Have as much fun with your boots on that the law will allow.:bounce:
*


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Dave (and congrats yourself, TPH)! I do love me some Lusi goodness but for this one, I do want to kick things up a notch or two. I'm still looking around for aftermarket offerings of something premium/aged or else a couple of single Bee Hikes . That market is more NC these days, though.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats Peter!! My next milestone is the big six-oh. Yikes!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Congrats on the upcoming B'Day..50 was uneventful for me...30 was traumatic and 40 almost killed me. I'll be turning 57 next month and that doesn't even seem real.



TonyBrooklyn said:


> 50 is just a number at almost 52 most people think i am 35 so enjoy your birthday my brother!:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:
> I have two girlfriends one is in fact 35 the other 37 enjoy life!
> Go with a CORO best regular production stick your gonna find!


Tony's just a friggin stud...a 35 and 37 year old..even in my dreams I couldn't compete.:banana:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Congrats on the upcoming B'Day..50 was uneventful for me...30 was traumatic and 40 almost killed me. I'll be turning 57 next month and that doesn't even seem real.
> 
> Tony's just a friggin stud...a 35 and 37 year old..even in my dreams I couldn't compete.:banana:


You are looking in the wrong place Gary, it is no longer in your dreams it is now in your medicine cabinet:whip:...lol!!!!!

Take one of these :tongue1: and wash it down with :spit:and three young ladies won't be enough.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Behike, Grand Reserva, Any Aged Coro. All you old guy's I am going to smoke a Behike for my 29th in December


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Man, I'd love to get my hands on a GR or a BHK (and I think I'll try for a BHK if I can swing the $$$) but failing that, I think it'll be an espy or Sir Winnie, with the Lusi the day before (the 4th of July). Again, weather depending since so far, good cigar-smoking-on-the-deck days have been few and far between in New Jersey.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bpegler said:


> I could have a couple girlfriends like Tony...


You could, Bob! Just start hanging out at The Brooklyn School for the Blind :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

tpharkman said:


> You are looking in the wrong place Gary, it is no longer in your dreams it is now in your medicine cabinet:whip:...lol!!!!!
> 
> Take one of these :tongue1: and wash it down with :spit:and three young ladies won't be enough.


I've heard they work very well right up until the 5th hour and the blood doesn't drain back and you're sitting in the ER with a teepee in your pants...and some doctor telling you that he's going to have to drain it with this razor incision on each side....WTF are you talkin 'bout Willis????


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> You could, Bob! Just start hanging out at The Brooklyn School for the Blind :bounce::bounce::bounce:


haha! good one


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Herf N Turf said:


> You could, Bob! Just start hanging out at The Brooklyn School for the Blind :bounce::bounce::bounce:


I don't think I could stand the competition!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> haha! good one





bpegler said:


> I don't think I could stand the competition!


Don't let Don kid ya fella's he hangs out in front of there all the time!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

CoRo is a good suggestion. The 50 ring guage is a nice fit with the b-day as well.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, today's the big day. After looking around I never did find a CoRo with a few years on it (and Bee-Hikes were out of my price range) so after I get back from the obligatory Big Birthday Dinner it's going to be either an 09 Esplendido or the 2003 Siglo V that's lookin' awfully tempting!


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

PJD said:


> Well, today's the big day. After looking around I never did find a CoRo with a few years on it (and Bee-Hikes were out of my price range) so after I get back from the obligatory Big Birthday Dinner it's going to be either an 09 Esplendido or the 2003 Siglo V that's lookin' awfully tempting!


Happy birthday!


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

PJD said:


> Well, today's the big day. After looking around I never did find a CoRo with a few years on it (and Bee-Hikes were out of my price range) so after I get back from the obligatory Big Birthday Dinner it's going to be either an 09 Esplendido or the 2003 Siglo V that's lookin' awfully tempting!


Happy birthday, PJD. you can't go wrong with either of those.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday. Hope the day and the cigar were great.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you specifically Peter and a Happy Birthday to each of you who has a birthday coming up... I hope the choice of Scotch and cigar made for a memorable evening...


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Happy Birthday to you specifically Peter and a Happy Birthday to each of you who has a birthday coming up... I hope the choice of Scotch and cigar made for a memorable evening...


Many thanks to all for the kind wishes. The evening was fantastic all around. Great steak dinner in NYC and a couple of glasses of Ardbeg Corryvrecken but by the time I got back home to NJ, it had cooled off so much than a long cigar would have been uncomfortable to smoke outside. So I "settled" for a Cohiba Siglo IV and a generous pour of 30 Year Old Highland Park.

I think I'll save the Esplendido for this weekend instead. As for the Siglo, I think the remaining 23 had best settle in for a longer nap....


----------

